# FID fine points



## FAinstructorFella (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey guys. I'm a federal law enforcement-ish type. Also certified LE and civilian firearms instructor. I'm a little unclear on one particular thing about Mass law. Exactly what does an FID allow a 15-17 year old to do? I know they can apply for it with a parent's permission. I know they cannot purchase guns or ammunition. I know under 15, a minor MUST have a licensed adult immediately present and supervising. I'm just not entirely clear if a 15, 16, or 17 year old with an FID can go trotting off on his/her own in possession of a long gun. What about federal law on this, too? I don't have the Ron Glidden book, I was hoping someone on here who has the book could let me know what it says. Or, if anyone on here has any experience or case law on this, I'd like to hear it. Thanks.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Don't let me be the first to tell you this...but Ron Glidden makes stuff up as he goes that often has no factual basis.

Other than that, I don't have much to add other than contacting GOAL (goal.org) - they might be of some assistance if no one here can answer.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

frank said:


> Don't let me be the first to tell you this...but Ron Glidden makes stuff up as he goes that often has no factual basis.


----------



## po-904 (Jan 10, 2005)

frank said:


> Don't let me be the first to tell you this...but Ron Glidden makes stuff up as he goes that often has no factual basis.


Frank makes a very good point! If anyone happens to give you a copy of the Glidden book, I suggest doing the following immediately:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

1. FUCK SSPO!!!!!!!!!!!!
2. SCREW RON GLIDDEN!!!!!!!!!!!

I suggest you check with Environmental Police (617) 626-1650 cuz I think, MAYBE there are certain limited hunting situations where a minor with an FID *and* Resident Hunting Licences can possess on their own.
Maybe try CHSB (firearm support) at (617) 660-4780


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> I want to know what a "federal law enforcement-ish type" is. Do you work for TSA?


Funny, I was thinking the same thing..


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

The applicable sections are MGL ch. 140, § 121-130. Good luck with that.

Go over to Northeastshooters and send a PM to user LenS. If he can't tell you, no one can.

If you decide to post on the board however, I'd leave out the "federal law enforcement-ish type". That will go nowhere in a hurry.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

FAinstructorFella said:


> Hey guys._* I'm a federal law enforcement-ish type*_. Also certified LE and civilian firearms instructor. I'm a little unclear on one particular thing about Mass law. Exactly what does an FID allow a 15-17 year old to do? I know they can apply for it with a parent's permission. I know they cannot purchase guns or ammunition. I know under 15, a minor MUST have a licensed adult immediately present and supervising. I'm just not entirely clear if a 15, 16, or 17 year old with an FID can go trotting off on his/her own in possession of a long gun. What about federal law on this, too? I don't have the Ron Glidden book, I was hoping someone on here who has the book could let me know what it says. Or, if anyone on here has any experience or case law on this, I'd like to hear it. Thanks.


I'm sorry, you posted it so I have to ask... What does that mean? _* law enforcement-ish?*_


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

FAinstructorFella said:


> Hey guys. I'm a federal law enforcement-ish type. Also certified LE and civilian firearms instructor. I'm a little unclear on one particular thing about Mass law. .


Radar turned right on with this one.


----------



## FAinstructorFella (Sep 27, 2012)

no, no. not TSA. I have much less power than that. And what authority I do have is a grayer area than...well, grayer than whatever's the grayest thing you can think of. I could tell you, but I'd have to kill you (trust me, I can. its all in the Patriot Act).

All kidding aside I don't want to trash-talk the people who sign my paychecks, which is why I didn't get more specific than that. The question I posted at the top of this thread isn't even remotely relevant to my job, I was asking more for the benefit of the basic firearms safety classes I occasionally teach to civilians. I want to be able to give the soon-to-be licensed folks the most accurate info I can.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Tuna said:


> Radar turned right on with this one.


Actually Tuna he's Okay, I do know him personally. He is an MPTC Instructor/Armorer type and works for an agency that does more "paper" enforcement than rolling around "street fighting".


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Good nuff, brand new comes on with a "law enforcement-ish type makes ya think???????
Just because I've been diagnosed as paranoid doesn't mean threre not after me.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

mpd61 said:


> works for an agency that does more "paper" enforcement than rolling around "street fighting".


IRS ?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

http://www.mass.gov/dfwele/dfw/education/hed/hed_gun_laws.htm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

The unit I work for is very secret. This is my boss.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Johnny Law said:


> The unit I work for is very secret. This is my boss.


Who the fuck is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

John Silber R.I.P.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

I knew that approving this thread was a good idea.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I thought it was Hal Holbrook


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

263FPD said:


> Who the fuck is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's Harry Callahan's boss too.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

*Harry Callahan*: Well, I just work for the city, Briggs! 
*Lieutenant Briggs*: So do I, longer than you, and I never had to take my gun out of its holster once. I'm proud of that. 
*Harry Callahan*: Well, you're a good man, lieutenant. A good man always knows his limitations...


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow, the generation gap is wide here. That is Hal Holbrook as Lt. Neil Briggs. Ask Hush, he knows.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

_*"That ain't no cop gun Frank!"*_
_*







*_


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

FAinstructorFella said:


> no, no. not TSA. I have much less power than that. And what authority I do have is a *grayer* area than...well, *grayer* than whatever's the *grayest* thing you can think of. I could tell you, but I'd have to kill you (trust me, I can. its all in the Patriot Act).


Oooh! Oooooh I know....The Postal Police!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

Inspector71 said:


> Oooh! Oooooh I know....The Postal Police!!!!!!!!


Eih, doubtful.

Maybe the Hoover Dam Police.


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nah!
The Hoover Dam folks are 0083's in GL LEO retirement, and they'll grease you with automatic weapons.


----------

